# Suche PDF-Netzwerk-Scanner



## Christian Kusmanow (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab mich mal vom C#-Forum hier her verlaufen wei lch ich einen gängigen Netzwerkscanner suche.

Kann mir da Jemand einen Empfehlen oder mir verraten welcher Hersteller gute Geräte produziert?
Ich wollt einen haben der beim Einlesen die Funkionalität des FineReader's mitbringt.
D. h. er soll Schriften automatisch von Bildern Unterscheiden und diese via OCR in's Document mit einfügen.

MFG cosmo


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (13. Dezember 2004)

Hat denn nicht mal jemand eine Idee, wo ich mehr Infos zum Thema herbekomme?

MFG cosmo


----------

